# Shoe Size



## Tami Wilkinson (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi, I would like to find out what the average shoe size is for a 7 year old boy. I recently had to buy him a size 1 shoe as he has grown out of his old pairs.


----------



## JessicaWilliams (Apr 25, 2011)

Dear Tami,

Thank you for writing in.

The average shoe size for a 7-year old is generally size 1-3 (US size.)

It is important to visit a good children's shoe store to have your child properly sized and make sure his shoes are the best support for his foot. There are variations in width and fit from one size "one" to another.

As with other areas of growth, your child can experience a growth spurt in his feet and can race through an entire shoe size within a couple of months.

Love,

Jessica

*Birthing A New Mother *home study program NOW AVAILABLE for pre-conception, pregnancy & the first year of motherhood. I am a featured contributor in this course brought to you by Conscious Motherhood.

*The Ultimate Parenting Course *will be available November 15, 2011. A cadre of the best of today's progressive parenting experts come together in this transformational 8-week home study course for parents of children birth to 7 years. Email me at [email protected] for pre-order.

*The L.O.V.E. Parenting Birthkit* has helped women have a transformational and empowering birth. Written exercises, audio & private coaching. Amazing for first or second pregnancy.

*Sign Up for my* *E-Zine! *Email: [email protected]

*Like me on* *Facebook* L.O.V.E. Parenting and *Follow on Twitter *@LoveParenting

Private Coaching Session! Phone or Los Angeles office. www.LoveParentingLA.com

_"Truly amazing woman. I love her advice."-Carrie-Anne Moss_

_"All you have shared has helped tremendously."-Lisa Bonet_

_"I am experiencing nothing short of a miracle thanks to your laser beam approach." -Andrea Bendewald_

__


----------

